# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Questions answered: 6-14-2010 - San Diego Union Tribune

## Dream Guide Team

*Questions answered: 6-14-2010 - San Diego Union  Tribune*

*San Diego Union Tribune*
Sometimes dreamers become aware that they are *dreaming*. This is known as *lucid dreaming*, and is thought to occur because the frontal areas are reactivated *...*

----------

